# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  कविताये

## chester

*राम प्रसाद बिस्मिल की कविताये ...

( 11 June 1897  -   19 Dec 1927)

*

----------


## chester

*सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है,
देखना है जोर कितना बाजुए-क़ातिल में है !

वक़्त आने दे बता देंगे तुझे ऐ आसमाँ !
हम अभी से क्या बताएँ क्या हमारे दिल में है !

खीँच कर लाई है हमको क़त्ल होने की उम्म्मीद,
आशिकों का आज जमघट कूच-ए-क़ातिल में है !

ऐ शहीदे-मुल्के-मिल्लत हम तेरे ऊपर निसार,
अब तेरी हिम्मत का चर्चा ग़ैर की महफ़िल में है !

अब न अगले बल्वले हैं और न अरमानों की भीड़,
सिर्फ मिट जाने की हसरत अब दिले-'बिस्मिल' में है !*

----------


## chester

*सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है, देखना है ज़ोर कितना बाज़ु-ए-कातिल में है? वक्त आने दे बता देंगे तुझे ऐ आस्माँ!हम अभी से क्या बतायें क्या हमारे दिल में है?

एक से करता नहीं क्यों दूसरा कुछ बातचीत,देखता हूँ मैं जिसे वो चुप तेरी महफ़िल में है।
रहबरे-राहे-मुहब्बत! रह न जाना राह में, लज्जते-सेहरा-नवर्दी दूरि-ए-मंजिल में है।

अब न अगले वल्वले हैं और न अरमानों की भीड़,एक मिट जाने की हसरत अब दिले-'बिस्मिल' में है ।
ए शहीद-ए-मुल्क-ओ-मिल्लत मैं तेरे ऊपर निसार, अब तेरी हिम्मत का चर्चा गैर की महफ़िल में है।

खींच कर लायी है सब को कत्ल होने की उम्मीद, आशिकों का आज जमघट कूच-ए-कातिल में है।
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है, देखना है ज़ोर कितना बाज़ु-ए-कातिल में है?

है लिये हथियार दुश्मन ताक में बैठा उधर, और हम तैय्यार हैं सीना लिये अपना इधर।
खून से खेलेंगे होली गर वतन मुश्किल में है, सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है।

हाथ जिनमें हो जुनूँ , कटते नही तलवार से, सर जो उठ जाते हैं वो झुकते नहीं ललकार से,
और भड़केगा जो शोला-सा हमारे दिल में है , सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है।

हम तो निकले ही थे घर से बाँधकर सर पे कफ़न,जाँ हथेली पर लिये लो बढ चले हैं ये कदम।
जिन्दगी तो अपनी महमाँ मौत की महफ़िल में है, सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है।

यूँ खड़ा मकतल में कातिल कह रहा है बार-बार, "क्या तमन्ना-ए-शहादत भी किसी के दिल में है?"
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है, देखना है ज़ोर कितना बाज़ु-ए-कातिल में है?

दिल में तूफ़ानों की टोली और नसों में इन्कलाब, होश दुश्मन के उड़ा देंगे हमें रोको न आज।
दूर रह पाये जो हमसे दम कहाँ मंज़िल में है ! सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है ।

जिस्म वो क्या जिस्म है जिसमें न हो खूने-जुनूँ, क्या वो तूफाँ से लड़े जो कश्ती-ए-साहिल में है।
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है । देखना है ज़ोर कितना बाज़ु-ए-कातिल में है ??*


*-पं० राम प्रसाद 'बिस्मिल'*

----------


## chester

*हम भी आराम उठा सकते थे घर पर रह कर,
हमको भी पाला था माँ-बाप ने दुःख सह-सह कर ,
वक्ते-रुख्सत उन्हें इतना भी न आये कह कर,
गोद में अश्क जो टपकें कभी रुख से बह कर ,
तिफ्ल उनको ही समझ लेना जी बहलाने को !

अपनी किस्मत में अजल ही से सितम रक्खा था, 
रंज रक्खा था मेहन रक्खी थी गम रक्खा था ,
किसको परवाह थी और किसमें ये दम रक्खा था,
हमने जब वादी-ए-ग़ुरबत में क़दम रक्खा था ,
दूर तक याद-ए-वतन आई थी समझाने को !

अपना कुछ गम नहीं लेकिन ए ख़याल आता है, 
मादरे-हिन्द पे कब तक ये जवाल आता है ,
कौमी-आज़ादी का कब हिन्द पे साल आता है,
कौम अपनी पे तो रह-रह के मलाल आता है ,
मुन्तजिर रहते हैं हम खाक में मिल जाने को !

नौजवानों! जो तबीयत में तुम्हारी खटके, 
याद कर लेना कभी हमको भी भूले भटके ,
आपके अज्वे-वदन होवें जुदा कट-कट के,
और सद-चाक हो माता का कलेजा फटके ,
पर न माथे पे शिकन आये कसम खाने को !

एक परवाने का बहता है लहू नस-नस में, 
अब तो खा बैठे हैं चित्तौड़ के गढ़ की कसमें ,
सरफ़रोशी की अदा होती हैं यूँ ही रस्में,
भाई खंजर से गले मिलते हैं सब आपस में ,
बहने तैयार चिताओं से लिपट जाने को !

सर फ़िदा करते हैं कुरबान जिगर करते हैं, 
पास जो कुछ है वो माता की नजर करते हैं ,
खाना वीरान कहाँ देखिये घर करते हैं!
खुश रहो अहले-वतन! हम तो सफ़र करते हैं ,
जा के आबाद करेंगे किसी वीराने को !

नौजवानो ! यही मौका है उठो खुल खेलो, 
खिदमते-कौम में जो आये वला सब झेलो ,
देश के वास्ते सब अपनी जबानी दे दो ,
फिर मिलेंगी न ये माता की दुआएँ ले लो ,
देखें कौन आता है ये फ़र्ज़ बजा लाने को ?*

----------


## chester

*चर्चा अपने क़त्ल का अब दुश्मनों के दिल में है,
देखना है ये तमाशा कौन सी मंजिल में है ?

कौम पर कुर्बान होना सीख लो ऐ हिन्दियो !
ज़िन्दगी का राज़े-मुज्मिर खंजरे-क़ातिल में है !

साहिले-मक़सूद पर ले चल खुदारा नाखुदा !
आज हिन्दुस्तान की कश्ती बड़ी मुश्किल में है !

दूर हो अब हिन्द से तारीकि-ए-बुग्जो-हसद ,
अब यही हसरत यही अरमाँ हमारे दिल में है !

बामे-रफअत पर चढ़ा दो देश पर होकर फना ,
'बिस्मिल' अब इतनी हविश बाकी हमारे दिल में है*

----------


## kavita25

> *सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है,
> देखना है जोर कितना बाजुए-क़ातिल में है !
> 
> वक़्त आने दे बता देंगे तुझे ऐ आसमाँ !
> हम अभी से क्या बताएँ क्या हमारे दिल में है !
> 
> खीँच कर लाई है हमको क़त्ल होने की उम्म्मीद,
> आशिकों का आज जमघट कूच-ए-क़ातिल में है !
> 
> ...


अछे सूत्र के लिए बधाई मित्र ओर साथ में रेपो ++++++++++++++

----------


## chester

*मिट गया जब मिटने वाला फिर सलाम आया तो क्या !
दिल की बर्वादी के बाद उनका पयाम आया तो क्या !

मिट गईं जब सब उम्मीदें मिट गए जब सब ख़याल ,
उस घड़ी गर नामावर लेकर पयाम आया तो क्या !

ऐ दिले-नादान मिट जा तू भी कू-ए-यार में ,
फिर मेरी नाकामियों के बाद काम आया तो क्या !

काश! अपनी जिंदगी में हम वो मंजर देखते ,
यूँ सरे-तुर्बत कोई महशर-खिराम आया तो क्या !

आख़िरी शब दीद के काबिल थी 'बिस्मिल' की तड़प ,
सुब्ह-दम कोई अगर बाला-ए-बाम आया तो क्या !*

----------


## chester

*जिन्हें हम हार समझे थे गला अपना सजाने को,
वही अब नाग बन बैठे हमारे काट खाने को !*

----------


## chester

*अरूजे कामयाबी पर कभी तो हिन्दुस्तां होगा ।
रिहा सैयाद के हाथों से अपना आशियां होगा ।।

चखायेगे मजा बरबादिये गुलशन का गुलची को ।
बहार आयेगी उस दिन जब कि अपना बागवां होगा ।।

वतन की आबरू का पास देखें कौन करता है ।
सुना है आज मकतल में हमारा इम्तहां होगा ।।

जुदा मत हो मेरे पहलू से ऐ दर्दें वतन हरगिज ।
न जाने बाद मुर्दन मैं कहां.. और तू कहां होगा ।।

यह आये दिन को छेड़ अच्छी नहीं ऐ खंजरे कातिल !
बता कब फैसला उनके हमारे दरमियां होगा ।।

शहीदों की चिताओं पर जुड़ेगें हर बरस मेले ।
वतन पर मरने वालों का यही बाकी निशां होगा ।।

इलाही वह भी दिन होगा जब अपना राज्य देखेंगे ।
जब अपनी ही जमीं होगी और अपना आसमां होगा ।।*

----------


## chester

*भारत जननि तेरी जय हो विजय हो ।
तू शुद्ध और बुद्ध ज्ञान की आगार,
तेरी विजय सूर्य माता उदय हो ।।
हों ज्ञान सम्पन्न जीवन सुफल होवे,
सन्तान तेरी अखिल प्रेममय हो ।।
आयें पुनः कृष्ण देखें द्शा तेरी,
सरिता सरों में भी बहता प्रणय हो ।।
सावर के संकल्प पूरण करें ईश,
विध्न और बाधा सभी का प्रलय हो ।।
गांधी रहे और तिलक फिर यहां आवें,
अरविंद, लाला महेन्द्र की जय हो ।।
तेरे लिये जेल हो स्वर्ग का द्वार,
बेड़ी की झन-झन बीणा की लय हो ।।
कहता खलल आज हिन्दू-मुसलमान,
सब मिल के गाओं जननि तेरी जय हो ।।



- अमर शहीद रामप्रसाद 'बिस्मिल'*

----------


## chester

*यदि देश हित मरना पड़े मुझ को सहस्त्रों बार भी । तो भी न मैं इस कष्ट को निज ध्यान में लाउं कभी ।। हे ईष भारतवर्ष में शत बार मेरा जन्म हो । कारण सदा ही मृत्यु का देशोपकारक कर्म हो ।।*

----------


## chester

*सर फ़रोशाने वतन फिर देखलो मकतल में है । मुल्क पर कुर्बान हो जाने के अरमां दिल में हैं ।। तेरा है जालिम की यारों और गला मजलूम का । देख लेंगे हौसला कितना दिले कातिल में है ।। शोरे महशर बावपा है मार का है धूम का । बलबले जोशे शहादत हर रगे बिस्मिल में है ।।*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

अच्छी कविता है मित्र

----------


## swami ji

अंगारे को तुमने छुआ
और हाथ में फफोला नहीं हुआ
इतनी सी बात पर
अंगारे पर तोहमत मत लगाओ.

जरा तह तक जाओ
आग भी कभी-कभी
आपद्धर्म निभाती है
और जलने वाले की क्षमता देखकर जलाती है.

----------


## dev b

अच्छी कविता है मित्र..............

----------


## swami ji

जो कुछ तेरे नाम लिखा है, लिक्खा दाने-दाने में
वह तो तुझे मिलेगा, चाहे रक्खा हो तहखाने में

तूने इक फ़रियाद लगाई उसने हफ्ता भर माँगा
कितने हफ्ते और लगेंगे उस हफ्ते के आने में

एक दिए की ज़िद है आँधी में भी जलते रहने की
हमदर्दी हो तो फिर हिस्सेदारी करो बचाने में

आँसू आए देख टूटता छप्पर दीवारो-दर को
आख़िर घर था, बरसों लग जाते हैं उसे बनाने में

कुछ तो सोचो रोज़ वहीं क्यों जाकर मरना होता है
शाम की कुछ तो साज़िश होगी सूरज तुम्हें दबाने में

जाकर तूफ़ानों से कह दो जितना चाहें तेज़ चलें
कश्ती को अभ्यास हो गया लहरों से लड़ जाने में

कौन मुहब्बत के चक्कर में पड़े बुरी शै है यारो!
मेरे दोस्त पड़े थे, सदियों मारे फिर ज़माने में

----------


## swami ji

> अच्छी कविता है मित्र..............


thx u dev d bhai

----------


## lesbo neha

अच्छे सूत्र की बधाई जी ...

----------


## Raman46

अच्छी कविता है मित्र

----------


## chester

> अच्छी कविता है मित्र



*धन्यवाद पूजाजी*

----------


## chester

> अंगारे को तुमने छुआ
> और हाथ में फफोला नहीं हुआ
> इतनी सी बात पर
> अंगारे पर तोहमत मत लगाओ.
> 
> जरा तह तक जाओ
> आग भी कभी-कभी
> आपद्धर्म निभाती है
> और जलने वाले की क्षमता देखकर जलाती है.





*ओह्हो हमें क्या पता था कि आप भी पान पराग के शौक़ीन हैं मेरा मतलब कविताओ के , 

बहुत सुन्दर*

----------


## chester

> अच्छी कविता है मित्र..............



*बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् देव भाई*

----------


## chester

> अच्छे सूत्र की बधाई जी ...



*लेस्बोजी सूत्र पर आने के लिए आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद*

----------


## chester

> अच्छी कविता है मित्र



*धन्यवाद रमण भाई , 

आप तो बहुत कम आते हो हमारे सूत्र पर* :gossip:

----------


## chester

*बरसै बदरिया सावन की, 

सावन की मनभावन की । 

सावन में उमग्यो मेरो मनवा, 

भनक सुनी हरि आवन की ॥ 

उमड घुमड चहुं दिस से आयो, 

दामण दमके झर लावन की । 

नान्हीं नान्हीं बूंदन मेहा बरसै, 

सीतल पवन सुहावन की ॥ 

"मीरा के प्रभु गिरघर नागर, 

आनन्द मंगल गावन की ॥ 



"सुश्री मीरा बाई"*

----------


## chester

> अछे सूत्र के लिए बधाई मित्र ओर साथ में रेपो ++++++++++++++




*अति प्रसन्ता हुई मुझको आपके यहाँ आने से. 

आपका आपका  धन्यवाद*

----------


## chester

*भारत महिमा* :Tiranga: 




*हिमालय के आँगन में उसे, प्रथम किरणों का दे उपहार । 

उषा ने हँस अभिनंदन किया, और पहनाया हीरक-हार ।। 

जगे हम, लगे जगाने विश्व, लोक में फैला फिर आलोक । 

व्योम-तुम पुँज हुआ तब नाश, अखिल संसृति हो उठी अशोक ।। 

विमल वाणी ने वीणा ली, कमल कोमल कर में सप्रीत । 

सप्तस्वर सप्तसिंधु में उठे, छिड़ा तब मधुर साम-संगीत ।। 

बचाकर बीच रूप से सृष्टि, नाव पर झेल प्रलय का शीत । 

अरुण-केतन लेकर निज हाथ, वरुण-पथ में हम बढ़े अभीत ।। 

सुना है वह दधीचि का त्याग, हमारी जातीयता का विकास । 

पुरंदर ने पवि से है लिखा, अस्थि-युग का मेरा इतिहास ।। 

सिंधु-सा विस्तृत और अथाह, एक निर्वासित का उत्साह । 

दे रही अभी दिखाई भग्न, मग्न रत्नाकर में वह राह ।। 




धर्म का ले लेकर जो नाम, हुआ करती बलि कर दी बंद । 

हमीं ने दिया शांति-संदेश, सुखी होते देकर आनंद ।। 

विजय केवल लोहे की नहीं, धर्म की रही धरा पर धूम । 

भिक्षु होकर रहते सम्राट, दया दिखलाते घर-घर घूम । 

यवन को दिया दया का दान, चीन को मिली धर्म की दृष्टि । 

मिला था स्वर्ण-भूमि को रत्न, शील की सिंहल को भी सृष्टि ।। 

किसी का हमने छीना नहीं, प्रकृति का रहा पालना यहीं । 

हमारी जन्मभूमि थी यहीं, कहीं से हम आए थे नहीं ।। 

जातियों का उत्थान-पतन, आँधियाँ, झड़ी, प्रचंड समीर । 

खड़े देखा, झेला हँसते, प्रलय में पले हुए हम वीर ।। 

चरित थे पूत, भुजा में शक्ति, नम्रता रही सदा संपन्न । 

हृदय के गौरव में था गर्व, किसी को देख न सके विपन्न ।। 

हमारे संचय में था दान, अतिथि थे सदा हमारे देव । 

वचन में सत्य, हृदय में तेज, प्रतिज्ञा मे रहती थी टेव ।। 

वही है रक्त, वही है देश, वही साहस है, वैसा ज्ञान । 

वही है शांति, वही है शक्ति, वही हम दिव्य आर्य-संतान ।। 

जियें तो सदा इसी के लिए, यही अभिमान रहे यह हर्ष । 

निछावर कर दें हम सर्वस्व, हमारा प्यारा भारतवर्ष ।। 


'जयशंकर प्रसाद'*

----------


## chester

*फूलों की कोमल पंखुडियाँ 

बिखरें जिसके अभिनंदन में, 

मकरंद मिलाती हों अपना 

स्वागत के कुंकुम चंदन में, 


कोमल किसलय मर्मर-रव-से 

जिसका जयघोष सुनाते हों, 

जिसमें दुख-सुख मिलकर 

मन के उत्सव आनंद मनाते हों, 


उज्ज्वल वरदान चेतना का 

सौंदर्य जिसे सब कहते हैं। 

जिसमें अनंत अभिलाषा के 

सपने सब जगते रहते हैं। 


मैं उसी चपल की धात्री हूँ, 

गौरव महिमा हूँ सिखलाती, 

ठोकर जो लगने वाली है 

उसको धीरे से समझाती, 


मैं देव-सृष्टि की रति-रानी 

निज पंचबाण से वंचित हो, 

बन आवर्जना-मूर्त्ति दीना 

अपनी अतृप्ति-सी संचित हो, 


अवशिष्ट रह गई अनुभव में 

अपनी अतीत असफलता-सी, 

लीला विलास की खेद-भरी 

अवसादमयी श्रम-दलिता-सी, 


मैं रति की प्रतिकृति लज्जा हूँ 

मैं शालीनता सिखाती हूँ, 

मतवाली सुंदरता पग में 

नूपुर सी लिपट मनाती हूँ, 


लाली बन सरल कपोलों में 

आँखों में अंजन सी लगती, 

कुंचित अलकों सी घुंघराली 

मन की मरोर बनकर जगती, 


चंचल किशोर सुंदरता की मैं 

करती रहती रखवाली, 

मैं वह हलकी सी मसलन हूँ 

जो बनती कानों की लाली।" 


"हाँ, ठीक, परंतु बताओगी 

मेरे जीवन का पथ क्या है? 

इस निविड़ निशा में संसृति की 

आलोकमयी रेखा क्या है? 


यह आज समझ तो पाई हूँ 

मैं दुर्बलता में नारी हूँ, 

अवयव की सुंदर कोमलता 

लेकर मैं सबसे हारी हूँ। 


पर मन भी क्यों इतना ढीला 

अपना ही होता जाता है, 

घनश्याम-खंड-सी आँखों में क्यों 

सहसा जल भर आता है? 


सर्वस्व-समर्पण करने की 

विश्वास-महा-तरू-छाया में, 

चुपचाप पड़ी रहने की क्यों 

ममता जगती है माया में? 


छायापथ में तारक-द्युति सी 

झिलमिल करने की मधु-लीला, 

अभिनय करती क्यों इस मन में 

कोमल निरीहता श्रम-शीला? 


निस्संबल होकर तिरती हूँ 

इस मानस की गहराई में, 

चाहती नहीं जागरण कभी 

सपने की इस सुधराई में। 


नारी जीवन का चित्र यही क्या? 

विकल रंग भर देती हो, 

अस्फुट रेखा की सीमा में 

आकार कला को देती हो। 


रूकती हूँ और ठहरती हूँ 

पर सोच-विचार न कर सकती, 

पगली सी कोई अंतर में 

बैठी जैसे अनुदिन बकती। 


मैं जब भी तोलने का करती 

उपचार स्वयं तुल जाती हूँ 

भुजलता फँसा कर नर-तरू से 

झूले सी झोंके खाती हूँ। 


इस अर्पण में कुछ और नहीं 

केवल उत्सर्ग छलकता है, 

मैं दे दूँ और न फिर कुछ लूँ, 

इतना ही सरल झलकता है।" 


" क्या कहती हो ठहरो नारी! 

संकल्प अश्रु-जल-से-अपने- 

तुम दान कर चुकी पहले ही 

जीवन के सोने-से सपने। 


नारी! तुम केवल श्रद्धा हो 

विश्वास-रजत-नग पगतल में, 

पीयूष-स्रोत-सी बहा करो 

जीवन के सुंदर समतल में। 


देवों की विजय, दानवों की 

हारों का होता-युद्ध रहा, 

संघर्ष सदा उर-अंतर में जीवित 

रह नित्य-विरूद्ध रहा। 


आँसू से भींगे अंचल पर मन का 

सब कुछ रखना होगा- 

तुमको अपनी स्मित रेखा से 

यह संधिपत्र लिखना होगा।


जय शंकर प्रसाद*

----------


## chester

*कविताये बंद कमरों में नही बनती है*:book:




कविताये
बंद कमरों में नहीं बनती है 
जब कही ,जाड़े से ठिठुरता बच्चा,
अर्धनग्न माँ के फटे आँचल में दुबक जाता है 
भूखी माँ के ,सूखे स्तनों से ,
दूध ना मिलने पर सुबक जाता है 
तब जन्मता है विचार कही,
ये फटेहाल गरीब , जननी क्यों बन जाती है 
कविताये बंद कमरों में नही बनती है 
धुप से बेखबर , हल चलाता किसान ,
पसीने से सींच कर ,लाता है फसल
गाडियों अनाज उंगा कर भी खाली कोठी ,
भरने को पेट ,गिरवी रखता है हल 
तब उठता है प्रश्न दिल में ,
तपा धुप ना सकी जिसे ,उसे भूख क्यों सताती है 
कविताये बंद कमरों में नही बनती है 
कितनी अट्टालिकाए बनायीं इस मजदूर ने ,
झोपडी डूब जाती उसकी ,हर बारिस में 
कभी चिंता ना कि खुद की ,
अपनी जिन्दगी बीता दी ,ओरो की कसमकस में 
तब कहता है ह्र्ध्य ,
दे ना पाए जो आश्रय ,इमारते इतनी क्यों बनती है 
कविताये बंद कमरों में नही बनती है 
बनती है कविताये बंद कमरों में भी ,
जब कोई नायिका के खुले केशो को ,
काली काली घटाओ का नाम दे 
विरह में चांदनी भी जलाने लगे ,
किसी पंछी को प्यार का पैगाम दे 
और बनती है कविताये बंद कमरों में भी 
जब चलती हो कलम ,स्तुति में ,
किसी नेता की चालीसा लिखने को 
या जतलाती है किसी आधुनिक नेता के ,
देश पर मर मिटने को 
तब कविताये बनती है बंद कमरों में भी 
पीड़ा ओ किसी का दर्द समेटती ,
आहों से कलम शब्द जनती है 
कविताये बंद कमरों में नही बनती है

----------


## lotus1782

काफी बढ़िया सूत्र 

बहुत जानकारी से भरा सूत्र

----------


## chester

*आ लगा ले साथी हम जोत से जोत*



*एक दिया तेरा ला ,एक दिया मेरा ,आ लगा ले साथी हम जोत से जोत //
बहा दे प्रेम की सरिता चहु ओर , आ बदल ले साथी हम सोच से सोच //
बंद करो जख्म देने का सिलसिला ,
भेद भाव भूल कर दिलो को आ मिला ,
जो तेरा है वो मेरा ,मेरा सब तेरा ,
भूल गया क्या तू किस सोच ने घेरा ,
टूट कर बिखर जाये सम्बन्ध अपने यो , ना दे तू साथी चोट पे चोट //
एक दिया तेरा ला ,एक दिया मेरा ,आ लगा ले साथी हम जोत से जोत //
दीप जला तू मेरे घर ,में तेरे घर ,
अंधेरो को मिटाले ,परछाई से ना डर,
ईद हो मुबारक तुझे ,तू कह दीवाली शुभ ,
लग जाये गले से हम ,आये मजा कितना ख़ुब ,
में भला तू भला और ये जग ,क्यों दुन्ड़े हम साथी खोट से खोट //
एक दिया तेरा ला ,एक दिया मेरा ,आ लगा ले साथी हम जोत से जोत //
अलग कर ना पाया कोई रहीम को राम से ,
में चंदा कह बुलाता तू चाँद के नाम से ,
चीज तो है एक बस ,भेद है शब्दों का ,
शब्द तेरे भाव मेरे ,भ्रम है बस दो का ,
एक ही ईश्वर के हम बन्दे है सभी ,तो क्यों हो फिर साथी मौत से मौत //
बहा दे प्रेम की सरिता चहु ओर , आ बदल ले साथी हम सोच से सोच //
एक दिया तेरा ला ,एक दिया मेरा ,आ लगा ले साथी हम जोत से जोत*

----------


## chester

*धन्य धन्य हे ! फेसबुक*:bell:




*धन्य धन्य हे ! फेसबुक //
अनन्य अनन्य है तेरा लुक //
अनजानी दुनियाँ के पहचाने मित्र /
करते बयाँ ,अपना बतलाते चरित्र /
पास से गुजरे तो पहचान सके ना ,
पहचान सिर्फ बना उनका चित्र /
तरसे है देखने को , सब उनका मुख //
धन्य धन्य हे ! फेसबुक //
तेरी वालो पर देखे ,बहकते सवाल /
कही उचे विचार , कही भटकते ख्याल /
जुड़ते रिश्ते , मर्यादाये टूटती ,
कही होते सितम ,कही होते बवाल /
बड़ती ही जाती, मिटती ना भूख //
धन्य धन्य हे ! फेसबुक //
कोई बनते है ज्ञानी ,ओरो की जुबानी /
सजाते है वालो पर अपनी कहानी /
ना जाने वो तस्वीर के पीछे क्या है ,
चित्रों में दुन्ड़ते हसीन जवानी /
पा लेगें जैसे ,यही सारा सुख //
धन्य धन्य हे ! फेसबुक //
कोई लडके,लडकिया बन जाते है /
बाते नशीली कर बहकाते है /
समझते है सब , नादाँ है वो,
खुद ही खुद को ठग जाते है /
सिफ़र बाते , कोई ना तुक //
धन्य धन्य हे ! फेसबुक //
कुछ के लिए तो बस दिल्लगी है /
कही विद्वानों की महफ़िल सजी है /
अनुभव साजा करते कई ,
कईयो को राहें मिलने लगी है //
कही आदर से सर , जाते है झुक //
धन्य धन्य हे ! फेसबुक //
अच्छे बुरे ,दोनों है पहलू /
जैसा रखु मन ,वैसा पा लू /
पा जाये सागर की गहराई से मोती,
चाहू तो चाँद सितारों को छु लू /
हो ना जाये किसी से कोई चुक //
धन्य धन्य हे ! फेसबुक //*

----------


## chester

” ना जा”

*श्री विश्वनान्दजी ने कहा कई ” ना जा” पर लिखना है ……. एक अल्प सा प्रयास …….
अब साथ कुछ पल जी ले ना जा /
बड़ी मुद्दतो के बाद मिले है ना जा //
जो गये है उनका रास्ता आज भी निहारते है ,
पर तुमसे ना शिकवे ना गिले है ना जा //
जो जी में आया वो तुमने कह दिया ,
पर अपने तो होट सीले है ना जा //
तुम ना थे तो सब विराना सा लगता था ,
बड़ी मुश्किलों से दिल खिले है ना जा //*

----------


## chester

*प्रेम तपिश से 
बने तरल,
बढ़ चले, 
कठिन 
या राह सरल,
थके नहीं,
ना थमे कहीं,
वो सागर से 
मिल जाना जाने,
नदिया, 
प्रीत निभाना जाने |

वो पली
भले हों,
गिरि शिखर,
झुक चले हमेशा
प्रेम डगर,
सर्वस्व समर्पण हेतु
वो निज का,
उन्नत शीश,
झुकाना जाने,
नदिया, 
प्रीत निभाना जाने |

हो 
बहे गाँव
या कोई शहर,
दूषित तत्व 
लय आठों पहर,
अविरल बहकर,
निर्मल रहकर,
वो अपना धर्म 
बचाना जाने,
नदिया, 
प्रीत निभाना जाने |

थलचर, 
नभचर 
या हो जलचर,
कोई भेद न 
करती वो उनपर,
वह नेह की 
व्यापक सोच लिए,
हर शय को 
तृप्ति दिलाना जाने,
नदिया, 
प्रीत निभाना जाने |*

----------


## chester

*ज़िंदगी*


*ज़िंदगी ने क्या दिया मुझे
सोच परेशा हुआ जब मै
पीछे मुड़ के देखा मैंने
तो पाया,
उस राह पर,
जिस पर चल के मै
यहाँ तलक आया हूँ
सिर्फ काँटे ही बिखरे पड़े दिखाई दिए।
मैं निराश हुआ।
दुसरे ही पल
मेरी निगाहे
उस राह के दोनों तरफ बिखरी
हरियाली पर पड़ी
तब मैंने पाया
इन्ही काँटो पे चलने पर
आँखों ने जो बहाए थे आँसू
शायद
उन्ही आँसुओ से सिंच कर,
उस राह के दोनों तरफ,
जिस पर चल मैं
यहाँ तलक पंहुचा हु,
हरियाली गहराई होगी
इससे मुझे सुकूँ मिला
और
जिन्दगी से था जो गिला
वो दिल से दूर हो चला
पाया मैंने
और आज की ज़िंदगी को
चाहे पगडंडी पर कितने भी काँटे
क्यों न हो
खुशहाल पाया मैंने।*

----------


## chester

*बना के तस्वीर मिटाते हैं वो,ख़त लिख कर फाड़ते हैं वो*




*बना के

तस्वीर मिटाते हैं वो

ख़त लिख कर

फाड़ते हैं वो

वफ़ा के नाम पर

हँसते हैं वो

निरंतर नफरत से

जीते हैं वो

हकीकत हमसे

छिपाते हैं वो

अकेले में दिन रात

रोते हैं वो

ख्वाब अब भी

हमारे देखते हैं वो

ज़माने से

झूंठ बोलते हैं वो

बेबसी

अपनी दिखाते हैं वो

अब भी

हमें चाहते हैं वो*

----------


## chester

*कोई मेरा दिल चुरा ले गया*



*कोई मेरा

दिल चुरा ले गया

मुझ से मुझ को छीन

ले गया

नाम पता ना छोड़

गया

मिलने से पहले बिछड़

गया

कहाँ ढूंढूं? ,

ख़्वाबों में किसे देखूं?

चेहरा तक छुपा गया

निरंतर तड़पने के लिए

छोड़ गया

एक सवाल जहन में

छोड़ गया*

----------


## chester

*अगर मेरे बहन ना होती,इक टीस सदा मन में उठती*



*इस ख्याल से

चुभन मन में होती

अगर मेरेबहन ना होती

इक टीस सदा मन में

उठती

कमी सदा उसकी खलती

बहन के साथ मेरी यात्रा

वर्षों पहले शुरू हुई

होश आने पर बहन साथ

खडी मिली

ऊंगली पकड़ साथ चलती

साथ मेरे वो खेलती

पढने में मदद मेरी करती

माँ की डांट से बचाती

रोने पर चुप मुझे कराती

बात मेरे दिल की सुनती

दिलासा दे कर चुप कराती

चोट पर मलहम लगाती

राखी हर वर्ष बांधती

बहन की शादी हुई

घर से विदा हुई

आँखें मेरी गीली हुई

अब भी याद उस की

सताती

चिठ्ठी पत्री निरंतर

आती

अहसास पास होने का

दिलाती

जिनके बहन नहीं उनसे

हमदर्दी

माँ भाई की कमी

बहन पूरी  करती*

----------


## lesbo neha

ACHHI KAVIA..................

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

_जब नाव जल में छोड़ दी
तूफ़ान ही में मोड़ दी
दे दी चुनौती सिंधु को
फ़िर धार क्या मझधार क्या ??_

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

_जो बीत गई सो बात गई
माना वह बेहद प्यारा था
जो डूब गया सो डूब गया
अम्बर के आनन को देखो
क्या अनगिन टूटे तारो पर
कब अम्बर शोक मनाता है_

----------


## Raman46

> _जो बीत गई सो बात गई
> माना वह बेहद प्यारा था
> जो डूब गया सो डूब गया
> अम्बर के आनन को देखो
> क्या अनगिन टूटे तारो पर
> कब अम्बर शोक मनाता है_



बाह बाह जिओ मेरे दोस्त

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> बाह बाह जिओ मेरे दोस्त


*धन्यवाद रमन जी*

----------


## Pandit G

बहुत ही सूत्र है..............

----------


## The Flyer

*[SIZE=4]यूं तो चाँद भी भटकता है रात भर ,
मैं जो भटक गया तो बात क्या ,
सारी दुनिया रोती है छुप कर ,
मैं जो थोडा रो दीया तो बात क्या ,
हर किसी को तलाश है प्यार की ,
मैंने थोडा सोच लीया तो बात क्या ,
रोशनी की चाह तो सब को है ,
मैंने थोडा अँधेरा मांग लीया तो बात क्या ,
जिंदगी के हसीं ख्वाब में मैंने उसे मांग लीया तो बात क्या ,
हर किसी ने महफ़िल को चाह यहाँ ,
मैंने तन्हाई को चाहा तो बात क्या ,
यूं तो चाँद भी भटकता है रात भर ,
मैं जो भटक गया तो बात क्या ,[\SIZE]


*
*
*

----------


## umabua

बहुत सुन्दर अभिव्यक्तियाँ हैं . आभार एवं धन्यवाद.

----------


## Vrinda

*अंखियो में समेटो यादों को..
बाँहों में समेटे बाँहों को..
जब तुझसे मिल गयी नजर..
तोह रोक ना पाई आहों को..
दिल ने तुझे गले लगाना चाहा..
पास अपने बुलाना चाहा..
यूँ सलीके से सहलाया बालों को..
दिखाते हुए टी=उन्हें अपनी अदाओं को..
जब तुझसे मिल गयी नजर..
तोह रोक ना पाई आहों को..
राजदार था मैंने तुजे बनाया...
सपनों को केवल तुमसे ही सजाया..
पर समझ न सके तुम मेरी चाहो को..
जब तुझसे मिल गयी नजर..
तोह रोक ना पाई आहों को..
प्रेम में बड़ी शक्ति होती है..कहते हैं ये लोग सभी..
पूछ बैठी तुमसे मैं..हुआ है तुम्हे ये रोग कभी 
जब आँखों में देखा तुमने मेरी ..
अटक गयी मेरी सांस वहीँ..
रोक दिया इश्वर फिजाओं को..
जब तुझसे मिल गयी नजर..
तोह रोक ना पाई आहों को..*

----------


## Vrinda

*ज़हन से तेरा ख़याल नहीं जाता..
आँखें बंद होने पर भी तू ही नज़र आता..
तेरी कैसी है ये दीवानगी मुझे..
खोकर भी मैंने पाया तुझे..
तेरी दीवानी दीवानी करती मै चली प्रेम की राह..
न तुझे खोने का गम, न तुझे पाने की चाह..
लबों पर तेरा नाम लिए..
मैंने तेरे लिए कई तप है किये....
मन में संजोया है तुजे..
दिल की माला में पिरोया है तुजे.
एक ख़याल से तेरे होंठो पर आती है मुस्कान..
तत्पर कड़ी रहती हूँ मै, चाहें कितने भी हो तूफ़ान.
अब भी आस तेरे लौट आने की...
जानती हू आदत है तेरी मुझे सताने की..
इंतज़ार रहेगा मुझे तेरी दस्तक का..
खुला रहेगा मेरे दिल का दरवाजा तेरे लिए सदा..


*

----------


## Shyam0Sharma

बहुत बढीया .......................

----------


## Vrinda

सुम्न्दर की लहरों सा उन्मुक्त जीवन ..
ना दुनिया की चिंता न माया और धन..
प्रेम से सब कुछ सह लेता..
अपने भीतर समां लेता..
मिटटी कूड़ा करकट और मल
फिर भी देता कई जीवन हर पल...
गहराई डूबे कई पेड और वनस्पति
कर रहा इंसान सबकी दुर्गति..

----------

